# Rats and their freakishly human hands



## deegaf (Dec 2, 2012)

Here is a video of our rat I'd like to share opening his playpen gate.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUpR49wpn50

I think their arms/hands are so funny in that it looks human sometimes.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Primates are relative newcommers to evolutionary history... small rodent like animals have been around since the dinosaurs. Compact metacognative brains and functunal hands make sense given the time rats have had to evolve. Sometimes we forget just how advanced and tricked out rats are. Given the design limitations of being a rodent, Norwegen rats are tweaked to be among the most adaptable and successful creatures on earth.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

I too often marvel and the freakish similarities between their hands and ours


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

I laughed so hard at that. His arm and hand motion were so cute.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Adorable! And aren't rat hands the coolest?!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Lol, funny as ****.


----------

